# Streamlight ProTac HL 600 Lumens



## my#1hobby (Apr 18, 2012)

This is the first I've heard about it. I found it while searching for dropins for my Stinger. Anybody have one by chance? Might get this instead of the dropin. It looks like they are playing catch up with everybody else. oo: EDIT: After looking through videos on this light I have found that it's not out yet....So I guess I'm outta luck on anybody having one. 

Streamlight ProTac HL


----------



## skalomax (Apr 18, 2012)

Back in my day this amount of lumens from a 2CR123A Torch was incredible!


----------



## my#1hobby (Apr 18, 2012)

skalomax said:


> Back in my day this amount of lumens from a 2CR123A Torch was incredible!


And it still is


----------



## Retinator (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmm Streamlight's answer to the Fury. Looks promising, just waiting on my dealer.

I wonder if this means the upgrading of the rest of the Protac line?


----------



## my#1hobby (Apr 19, 2012)

Retinator said:


> Hmm Streamlight's answer to the Fury. Looks promising, just waiting on my dealer.
> 
> I wonder if this means the upgrading of the rest of the Protac line?


I have been looking at getting the Fury, but after finding this one I think I'll hold off and see how the Streamlight performs.


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 19, 2012)

I've got a June release date for the ProTac HL, so it's not out yet. It will be about half the price of the Fury, but imported...


----------



## my#1hobby (Apr 19, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> I've got a June release date for the ProTac HL, so it's not out yet. It will be about half the price of the Fury, but imported...


Thank you Robin. Will you be doing a review of it when it comes out?


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 19, 2012)

You bet.


----------



## jhc37013 (Apr 19, 2012)

I was actually looking around earlier trying to find a release date before I found this thread, I think it's suppose to be around May.

I like the idea of being able to program it to either be a single output light at 600lms or programing it to dual output, I'm up for one as soon as their available.


----------



## my#1hobby (Apr 19, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> You bet.



Awesome:twothumbs




jhc37013 said:


> I like the idea of being able to program it to either be a single output light at 600lms or programing it to dual output, I'm up for one as soon as their available.


That's what caught my eye as well.


----------



## kb0rrg (Jun 9, 2012)

Any one have one in their hands yet? I see that they are shipping now.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 9, 2012)

kb0rrg said:


> Any one have one in their hands yet? I see that they are shipping now.



This is the first time I've heard their in stock and I wonder how long they actually have been in stock.


----------



## Erik1213 (Jun 10, 2012)

kb0rrg said:


> Any one have one in their hands yet? I see that they are shipping now.



A user on another forum did a small review of the light with pictures (showing that the light does use an XM-L LED).

Link here.

I never understood why Streamlight doesn't post pictures of the business end of their lights.


----------



## kb0rrg (Jun 10, 2012)

Brightguy is shipping now


----------



## Timbo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just bought one of these and I'm pleased to say its an excellent little light, build quality is really good too, feels solid in the hand, its not too heavy or bulky for slipping in jeans pocket too out walking the dog. I did a quick video review up on YouTube showing how the UI works, just search for user 76bts


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 1, 2012)

We've just posted our review of the ProTac HL. :thumbsup:

http://www.led-resource.com/2012/10/streamlight-protac-hl-led-flashlight-review/


----------



## my#1hobby (Oct 1, 2012)

Great review Robin, as always.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 1, 2012)

I picked one up the other day and it was mostly disappointing I guess the worse thing is the terrible PWM on all levels but high, you can spend your money on a different Chinese light and get more value, you know the one's. Speaking of comparative light's the Surefire Fury is on a whole other level compared to the SL HL 600.

Even without the Fury I'd take a ET T20C2, Thrunite TN12 or Nitecore/Jetbeam 2xcr123/18650 whatever over the Streamlight HL 600. Darn I thought it was going to be awesome.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 1, 2012)

Are you fairly sensitive to PWM? I didn't have any issue with the low mode (which should be the only problematic mode...strobe wouldn't work so well if it wasn't bothersome ). 

Compared to the Fury, it combines both the Fury and Fury Tactical into one light, and it has more throw...


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 1, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> Are you fairly sensitive to PWM? I didn't have any issue with the low mode (which should be the only problematic mode...strobe wouldn't work so well if it wasn't bothersome ).
> 
> Compared to the Fury, it combines both the Fury and Fury Tactical into one light, and it has more throw...



I really don't know if I'm more sensitive than the average person or if some like you are less sensitive to it, whichever the case I wish it didn't bother me but when I sweep a room or even objects within a couple feet of me I see bad PWM with the HL 600. 

I don't buy light's anymore that use PWM and it's my fault I didn't do some more research before buying but I don't ever recall owning a streamlight that uses PWM so I made a assumption a rookie mistake, never a good thing when buying a light.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 1, 2012)

jhc37013 said:


> I don't buy light's anymore that use PWM and it's my fault I didn't do some more research before buying but I don't ever recall owning a streamlight that uses PWM so I made a assumption a rookie mistake, never a good thing when buying a light.


I'm not sure why you would sweep a room with low, but most, if not all, multi-mode Streamlights use PWM.

I suppose you could program the ProTac HL to be high-only and use it as a single mode light?


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 2, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> I'm not sure why you would sweep a room with low, but most, if not all, multi-mode Streamlights use PWM.
> 
> I suppose you could program the ProTac HL to be high-only and use it as a single mode light?



I didn't mean sweep in like a SWAT team or room clearing I just meant scanning the room your in at that particular time in a EDC role, that is when I see PWM the most is when I'm moving the light back and forth in a medium sized room. 

If you like the light I'm sorry if I come across to negative about it but there are other things besides the PWM I don't like like the runtime and pretty much no regulation.

Just using it on high as a single mode light works for me but there are other light's like the Thrunite TN12 that I can also use only as a single mode light but it also has a moonlight mode uses 18650 and no PWM that I can see. 

As you can see on up in this thread I followed this light early on and really looked forward to it so I was bummed I didn't like it but maybe other members will find a spot for it in rotation.


----------

